# Pheasant??



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

I used to have alot of phesants on my property and surrounding area. If I didn't see them I was hearing them all the time.... for the last few years, nothing. I finally saw a really nice male yesterday, he was chasing the crows off in my front yard. 

Has anyone else noticed there's hardly any phesants around? Are the coyotes to blame?


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

Lack of habitat is the biggest reason.


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

I was out chasing them yesterday morning and the property I hunt has excellent habitat. We put up several... however I think my gun sights are way off or I have a bent barrel, I KNOW I don't shoot that bad...:gaga:.


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

Craig M said:


> I was out chasing them yesterday morning and the property I hunt has excellent habitat. We put up several... however I think my gun sights are way off or I have a bent barrel, I KNOW I don't shoot that bad...:gaga:.


 
LOL, didn't you have that same problem during deer season last year? :lol:


----------



## sixft4par (Apr 1, 2008)

Spring and summer I see quite a few here in livingston county....but by fall they are thin. I think its the hawks, coyotes, and foxes. The habitat is not once what is was.....lots of huge planted farm fields that are bare all winter.


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

I saw 3 not too far from the gun range a few weeks ago, of course before the season was open. I would agree to blame it just as much on habitat loss as predation. I'm gonna try my best to give them Jackson/Washtenaw county yotes hell this year anyway


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

motorcityhtps said:


> I saw 3 not too far from the gun range a few weeks ago, of course before the season was open. I would agree to blame it just as much on habitat loss as predation. I'm gonna try my best to give them Jackson/Washtenaw county yotes hell this year anyway


me too!


----------



## bowhuntr81 (Sep 13, 2007)

LAck of habitat is one of the biggest reasons. Stray/wild cats is another!


----------



## mcfish (Jan 24, 2010)

Here in Muskegon county it is: predators + no cover = no birds. I see as many hawks now as I used to see pheasants. When the snow flies there is nowhere to hide. And most of the corn is turned under along with the new combines that drop much less corn and beans then they used to. Plus almost nobody small game hunts so very few care. :sad:


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

Wendy said:


> LOL, didn't you have that same problem during deer season last year? :lol:


Wendy... Your confusing me with CMR's deer hunting ability.:lol:


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

Craig M said:


> Wendy... Your confusing me with CMR's deer hunting ability.:lol:


 
Really? Cause I could have sworn it was you..... will have to consult CMR on this! :cwm27:


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

If he ever caught wind that I botched, I'd never hear the end of it!:lol::lol::lol:

So if he doesn't know... you don't either.:chicken:


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

Craig M said:


> If he ever caught wind that I botched, I'd never hear the end of it!:lol::lol::lol:
> 
> So if he doesn't know... you don't either.:chicken:


Know what???


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

Wendy said:


> Know what???


Egg-Zactly!:lol:


----------



## Celtic Archer (Nov 16, 2009)

Egg predation from raccoon, opossum, and skunk have a lot to do with it.


----------



## michgundog (Feb 22, 2008)

Celtic Archer said:


> Egg predation from raccoon, opossum, and skunk have a lot to do with it.


 
I agree. Also with others regarding hawks and lack of habitat. Sadly, the DNR won't do anything until they start seeing their precious wild turkeys start getting wiped out by the same sources. I know where I hunt turkeys, I've found turkey nests that were destroyed by ***** or opossum.(?)...


----------

